# NexPTG Paint Thickness gauges at cleanyourcar



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

news from cleanyourcar



CleanYourCar said:


> Hi DW,
> 
> We have recently added the NexPTG Paint Thickness Gauges from to our website. These innovative gauges communicate to your iOS or Android smart phone via Bluetooth to deliver accurate readings and useful information on if the paint is original or a second layer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

That is a typo by CYC, according to the nexdiag website the professional version has an accuracy of 1um not 10um.

https://nexdiag-shop.com/en/25-paint-thickness-gauge-nexptg-professional.html


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Andy from Sandy said:


> That is a typo by CYC, according to the nexdiag website the professional version has an accuracy of 1um not 10um.
> 
> https://nexdiag-shop.com/en/25-paint-thickness-gauge-nexptg-professional.html


Good spot.. that does help justify the price a little more!


----------

